# WHICH IS BETTER? MAX OR ALT?



## parpat08 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, well im looking for cars because my parents just announced they would buy me one. I want a FLASHY car with good PERFORMANCE. Im looking at the Maxima SE '07 and the Altima 3.5 S '07.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Maxima will be heavier feeling than the Altima...I prefer the new Max's styling though.

Altima has better performance.

I do have to ask though, at 17 do you think 'performance' should be the first thing on your mind?


----------



## parpat08 (Feb 14, 2007)

Why wouldn't I want my car to perform well? lol. Maybe I misunderstood the question.


Anyone I want to join a car club and in order to do that I have to have a fast, and good looking car.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Neither's particularly fast or flashy.

Go buy a WRX or an Evo.


----------

